# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  Corruption in South Africa

## Dave A

I'm sitting listening to some youngsters chatting. One of them has just had a birthday and is delighted with his gift from his brother - his drivers licence!

Sure, the kid has been struggling to pass trying to do it the legal way, and even the testing department is talking about the problems they're having with "consistency." But still - burns my butt. As does this story:



> The deputy director general of the North West department of agriculture, Paul Mogotlhe, has an extraordinarily close relationship with the recipient of a R1,1-million provincial government grant his department approved. It is none other than himself. 
> 
> The Mail & Guardian has a copy of the memorandum of agreement, signed in May this year by Mogotlhe both as the government official who authorised the grant and the owner of Thathana Farms, near Zeerust -- the beneficiary.
> 
> Last year the national Department of Land Affairs gave him R354 927 for a land-reform project at the same farm. Thathana, a livestock farm, made it to question time in the National Assembly, where it was upheld as one of North West province's land-reform projects. 
> 
> Thathana was registered in May 2006 with Mogotlhe and five other family members as owners. He had started his job at the agriculture department two months earlier. According to his financial disclosure statement form, he holds 65% of the shares in the family business. Land Bank funds were also allegedly allocated to him to acquire the farm.
> 
> In July this year Mogotlhe allegedly submitted his application for a R1,1-million provincial grant to the Ngakaa Modiri Molema offices of his department.
> full story from M&G here


Shameless abuse of position for self-enrichment, by the looks of things.

But wait - it's just got better.



> The final decisions on government tenders must be taken out of the hands of politicians, ANC president Jacob Zuma said on Friday.
> 
> "We must remove adjudication of tenders from those that hold political office. We must separate it," he said.
> 
> Responding to questions at a Cape Town Press Club breakfast he suggested a mechanism such as a tender board needed to be found to address this issue.
> 
> "That will go a long way to delivering a telling blow against corruption, at least in government."
> 
> Zuma said corruption was "all over" and causing anxiety in South Africa.
> from IOL here


 :Huh:

----------

gac (03-Aug-14)

----------


## Graeme

Zuma said corruption was "all over" and causing anxiety in South Africa.

What was his role in the arms deals?

----------


## Dave A

I don't get how the politicians ever got to be in charge of awarding tenders without there being a big fuss about it in the first place. It *used* to be via tender board. And if the employee was caught doing mischief, dismissal, disgrace and worse. Now JZ is suggesting it goes back that way?

My jaw was dropping about the spat around the catering contract for prisons. I was going "What the heck is a govenment minister doing meddling in this contract?" (Particularly when we're talking about going against the wishes of an official who was gaining a reputation for rooting *out* corruption). 

No wonder corruption spread through the system so fast - it's been coming from the top!

Talk about generally corrupt relationships  :No:

----------

gac (03-Aug-14)

----------


## roadsafety

This is indeed a very important aspect to be addressed! Corruption is perhaps the biggest threat to road safety! As a road safety enthusiast I have been behind the Arrive Alive website for the past 5 years -having done so without government funding I need to add!. I have often been asked what the most important requirement is for greater safety - and believe that this is in fact "effective visible traffic enforcement"!

This would however only be possible if there are no corruption / bribery. This takes place at so many levels:

- getting a license
- avoiding a fine for transgression of road rules
- bribery not to have a unroadworthy vehicle discontinued
- legal docs getting lost etc.

I have added content on this to the Arrive Alive website at http://www.arrivealive.co.za/pages.aspx?i=2811

I would like to invite members to share their thought and suggestions! :Detective:

----------


## duncan drennan

Welcome roadsafety! Nice to have you here with us  :Wave: 

I am interested to know what your thoughts are on the effectiveness of the Arrive Alive campaign - have all the ads, marketing and awareness campaigns made a difference, or have we only really seen improvement when policing and systems have been improved?

----------


## roadsafety

My pleasure! We need to understand what Arrive Alive is. Arrive Alive is merely the name given to the Road Safety Strategy as managed by the Department of Transport - and now the Road Traffic Management Corporation. This is however not unique to South Africa  - and is a well known term in the US, UK, Australia, Nigeria, Jamaika and elsewhere.

The positive is that more than 80% of people knows that it is the slogan for road safety. The negative is that "Arrive Alive" fails when those who do the enforcement etc fail - when we have corruption, bad enforcement, the wrong focus etc etc..

There are many points that we can discuss - I have been doing my bit with on-line awareness since 2003 - and for the last year also the the blog at www.roadsafety.wordpress.com 

I believe we need to do what we can do  - and do it to the best of our ability - it does not help to say that Arrive Alive does not work and throw our hands in the air in dispair - perhaps we can manage to change the attitude of a few drivers - and even if we do not save a life - prevent a few injuries!

----------


## Dave A

> Corruption is endemic at the Department of Home Affairs, Deputy Director General Vusi Mkhize said on Tuesday. 
> 
> He was responding to a question posed at a parliamentary media briefing on how widespread corruption was in his department.
> 
> "I think the issue of corruption ... and the department has not shied away from the problem, it is just generally an endemic problem.
> 
> "[We] have ... a situation where, constantly, throughout the years, it has become an entrenched culture to solicit bribes [and] to solicit any other untoward mechanisms," he told journalists.
> 
> The influence of criminal syndicates was a long-standing problem that the department was doing everything it could to root out.
> ...


OK. So the problem is known and acknowledged. Any idea what is being done about it? Or is corruption simply to be accepted as the norm?

----------


## Debbiedle

The only thing that can be done in my thinking is that they need accountability.

We need quicker internal investigations, quick and effective labour courts and quicker outcomes.  Suspension practices, should include suspension without pay and in the case of public servants, if found guilty after investigation, punishment should include a mandatory jail sentence of 1 year.  Full Stop.  This will stop the few who are corrupt simply because they can be and because they think it is the norm.  Those with true criminal intent will not be stopped, but at least we will then have the resources to deal with them.

----------


## tec0

Corruption is not a thing it is a condition. We need transparency when it comes to government and right now even the press canât say anything anymore. So...  :Banghead:

----------


## Dave A

My wife went in to get a copy of our marriage certificate this morning (original one stolen years ago). While you can get an abridged one almost immediately, she was told it would take about three months to have an unabridged one issued. This doesn't fit her timeframe (she's getting a visa to visit her sister in the UK next month) and she made the problem known.

The answer: come back next week and try again.

When she told me this, my immediate question was what will have changed next week  :Confused:

----------


## Dave A

Just how high and wide does the corruption go?



> The corruption trial of former national police chief Jackie Selebi was postponed on Monday in the High Court in Johannesburg to Tuesday morning.
> 
> This came after Selebi dropped a bombshell in court.
> 
> His plea statement alleges that former National Prosecuting Authority head Bulelani Ngcuka and Vusi Pikoli are guilty of corruption
> 
> Selebi also claims that he was victimised because he knew about this.
> 
> He states that Ngcuka attempted to extort a bribe from former Hyundai boss Billy Rautenbach and Pikoli's wife received money from slain mining magnate Brett Kebble's companies.
> full story from IOL here

----------


## Marq

mmmm.......

----------


## Dave A

At the very least, it's a curious defense strategy.

The most logical reason for airing some of the ANC dirty laundry is to break down the credibility of some of the key state witnesses.

It's going to be interesting...

Any bets on how long it will take for the prosecution to lose their appetite for the case?

----------


## Frankincense

@JZ: "We must remove adjudication of tenders from those that hold political office. We must separate it,"


That means : Those bearing positions of office can no longer be counted on to administer even tender adjudication :Slap: .

This reminds me: If one injects another with small doses of a virus, they develop antibodies so as to build up an immune system for when the "real virus" arrives. It's then called a vaccine.

If corruption is developed, administered and enhanced, Africa may just become immune to the Global Precise corruption that is to befall all, rich and poor, free and bond.

A corrupt system rarely has anything installed successfully.... :Rofl:  


 :Zzzzz: 

There is no end to a good thing.

----------


## I Robot

Address by Mr Andries Nel, MP, Deputy Minister of Justice       and Constitutional Development, at the Anti-Corruption             Business Forum, Sandton Convention Centre     

30 October 2009 

Programme director
Chief Executive Officer of Business Unity South Africa, Mr Jerry Vilakazi
Deputy Chief Executive Officer of Business Unity South Africa, Professor Raymond Parsons
Acting National Director of Public Prosecutions, Advocate Mokotedi Mpshe
Secretary General of the Congress of South African Trade Unions, Mr Zwelinzima Vavi
All business leaders present here
Government and civil society representatives
Distinguished ladies and gentlemen 

Let me from the outset express my gratitude for the privilege of not only being part of, but also speaking at this gathering of patriots who have answered the call to wage war on corruption, where ever it might be found and who ever might be involved in its perpetration. 

I also wish to convey the greetings and support of the Minister for Public Service and Administration, Mr Richard Baloyi, and the Minister of Justice and Constitutional Development, Mr Jeff Radebe. 

In doing so I wish to emphasise that what I will be conveying here today represents the views of a collective that has since the dawn of our democracy recognised the corrosive effects of corruption and expressed its determination to fight both the effects as well as causes of corruption in order to ensure that they do not derail us from achieving the objective of creating a united, non-racial, non-sexist, democratic and prosperous society. 

When we went to the polls a few months ago in our fourth democratic elections, the overwhelming majority of South Africans agreed that we need to work together to do more. We also agreed that the priorities that our concerted action must be focussed on are:
* fighting crime and corruption
* education
* rural development and land reform and food security
* creating work
* health. 

President Jacob Zuma outlined government’s programme to achieve these priorities in his State of the Nation Address on 2 June this year. It is clear that whilst the fight against corruption is located in the first of these objectives it impacts fundamentally on the attainment of all the priorities that we have set for ourselves as a nation. 

If no action is taken against corruption, its adverse effects will be felt in different ways by people throughout society especially the poor who make up the majority of the population. Business gets compromised, democratic institutions and values are undermined, service delivery and sustainable developments are hampered which in turn leads to other problems. Corruption is therefore one of the most serious threats to the deepening of our democracy. 

If left unchecked, this corruption will insidiously permeate the social fabric of society, entrenching itself as a normal aspect of our life. The French writer and philosopher, Albert Camus, remarked in a different context, that, “On the day when crime dons the apparel of innocence through a curious transposition peculiar to our times it is innocence that is called upon to justify itself.” We must fight this “curious transposition” with all the means at our disposal. 

To build a cohesive society South Africa needs a strong government that acts with and mobilises all sectors of society to ensure that no space is left for corrupt activities. The business sector, along with labour, religion, civil society amongst others, remains a vitally important player in this regard. 
We have through initiatives such as the national Anti-Corruption Forum created an opportunity for all sectors to participate in efforts aimed at eradicating corruption. 

The formation of the national Anti-Corruption Forum strengthened our multi-pronged national strategy to fight corruption in all sectors. We wish to applaud the dedication and enthusiasm with which the organised business sector has participated in the forum. 

We also welcome all efforts by business to ensure that as a country we comply with international anti-corruption conventions such as the United Nations Convention against Corruption, the OECD Convention on Combating Bribery of Foreign Public Officials in international business transactions. 

In addition to these international instruments, compliance with national anti-corruption legislation remains critical. Our anti-corruption and ethical infrastructure serves as a basis for compliance with international instruments. The implementation and compliance with international instrument should be in harmony with and compliment national efforts. 

As a country we have as early as 1997, put in place sound frameworks to fight corruption. We introduced and promoted key legislation such as the Protected Disclosures Act, Promotion of Access to Information Act, Financial Intelligence Centre Act, Promotion of Administrative Justice Act, the Prevention of Organised Crime Act and the Prevention and Combating of Corrupt Activities Act. 

In addition to legislation, we also created various institutions such as the National Prosecuting Authority, the Public Protector, the Special Investigating Unit, the Financial Intelligence Centre and the Auditor-General. All these institutions support and complement the general policing work done by the South African Police Service (SAPS). 

Ladies and gentleman, in today’s world, the corrosive effects of corruption are experienced not only where corrupt activities are committed, but they also reverberate throughout the global economy and society. Corruption is a global challenge that affects both the developed and developing world, but it is in the developing world such as our own where its effects are most destructive. 

Government remains committed to fight corruption in all its forms and manifestations. This includes corruption not only in the public sector but also in the private sector. Recent corporate scandals including price fixing indicate that legal instruments are not fully complied with. The current global meltdown is as a result of, amongst other things, non compliance with corporate governance measures in the business sector. 

Generally the governance arrangements and systems of business are in place. But how do we account for a breakdown in ethics? If these scandals occur in spite of the governance arrangements it implies that we have a breakdown in ethics 
As a result, a holistic approach in dealing with corruption is imperative. The role of government is to provide a stable environment that facilitates the growth and development of business in line with national and international standards and ethical norms and practices. 

Over and above the introduction of legislation to outlaw corrupt practices, there is a need to adopt sector specific measures to ensure that the intended message is communicated and necessary systems are established for us, as a country, to be victorious in the fight against corruption. 

It is, therefore, encouraging to observe that BUSA has taken the initiative to adopt a code of conduct for its members, in line with the undertaking made during the third National Anti-Corruption Summit hosted in August 2008. 
At this Summit, we emerged with various resolutions which include calls for strengthened institutional capacity of the private sector to detect and prevent corruption; sectors to implement effective anti-corruption communications and awareness programmes at community level, within the business sector and across civil society; and lastly calls for the implementation of continental and international anti-corruption legal instruments and promote the enforcement thereof in national law. 

Any real, long lasting ethical business practices should be accompanied by a value system. Critical to this is the reclaiming of a value system that sees the individual as part of a broader community and the belief in a universal bond of sharing that connects all humanity. Our ultimate aim must be to bring about behavioural change within the business sector thereby creating a corporate culture in which no form of corruption or bribery is tolerated. Cultural change is ultimately in the interests of business. 

Ladies and gentleman, greed, economic opportunism and corruption are our biggest challenges. Rather than aspiring merely to be wealthy individuals, we should aspire to be citizens of a prosperous nation. 

9 December is International Anti-Corruption Day as designated by the General Assembly of the United Nations. Around the globe, governments, civil society and business will be taking part in activities to demonstrate their commitment to prevent and combat corruption. By observing International Anti-Corruption Day, South Africa joins other nations of the world in re-affirming its commitment fighting corruption. 

Let us all speak in one voice and stand united against corruption. The position of business with regard to corruption must be loud and clear we do not offer or accept bribes or facilitation payments. 

South Africa belongs to all of us, its fate is in our own hands and we all have a role to play in fighting corruption in all its forms whether in government, business or civil society. Corruption destroys the future of our country and that of our children. 

The fight against corruption is ongoing and as new manifestations of corruption are revealed so we have to come up with new tools to respond. Our fight against corruption will always remain work in progress and we always strive towards continual improvement. 

In conclusion, ladies and gentleman, the time for complacency is over. Every day of inaction is a missed opportunity to create a more prosperous and transparent South Africa. 

We trust that the outcomes of this forum will strengthen the work of the national Anti-Corruption Forum and we wish you well in your deliberations. 

I thank you.

More...

----------


## Dave A

I wonder how Acting National Director of Public Prosecutions, Advocate Mokotedi Mpshe felt listening to this one



> If no action is taken against corruption, its adverse effects will be felt in different ways by people throughout society especially the poor who make up the majority of the population. Business gets compromised, democratic institutions and values are undermined, service delivery and sustainable developments are hampered which in turn leads to other problems. Corruption is therefore one of the most serious threats to the deepening of our democracy. 
> 
> If left unchecked, this corruption will insidiously permeate the social fabric of society, entrenching itself as a normal aspect of our life. The French writer and philosopher, Albert Camus, remarked in a different context, that, “On the day when crime dons the apparel of innocence through a curious transposition peculiar to our times it is innocence that is called upon to justify itself.” We must fight this “curious transposition” with all the means at our disposal.

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

That sign can only be found on the borders entering South Africa.

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

New anti-corruption law passed
Seshoane Masitha

26 February 2004

The National Council of Provinces has passed the Prevention and Combating of Corrupt Activities Bill that was approved by the National Assembly last November.

The Bill, which will replace the Corruption Act of 1992, is informed by the government's strategy to combat corruption at all levels of South African society.

According to Deputy Justice and Constitutional Development Minister Cheryl Gillwald, the Bill seeks to codify the offences of corruption and bribery, and extends in its application "from the offices of corrupt public officials to the equally insidious corrupt activities that can and do occur in corporate boardrooms".

The Bill makes provision for witness protection, and compells people in positions of authority - particularly senior managers in government, parastatals and the private sector - to report corrupt activities.

Failure to blow the whistle on corruption will carry a maximum penalty of 10 years' imprisonment.

The Bill also replaces the common law crime of bribery with a general corruption offence. "This clause prohibits both the receipt and offering of unauthorised gratification by or to a person within an employment relationship, whereas the common law crime of bribery applied only to persons in the public sector", Gillwald said.

The deputy minister said the Bill reflected the political will of the government to change its approach to combating corruption. "If left unchecked, corrupt practices can easily become a bad habit and soon become accepted as the norm", she said.

Gillwald urged the public to cultivate an unequivocal intolerance for corrupt practices and to create a culture of clean corporate and public sector practices.

"Corruption is not limited to any specific sector", she said. "It preys on government and business on a wide front, and finds its home in both the informal and formal sectors."

Source: BuaNews

----------


## gac

Hi Dave, forget about being concerned about agri corruption in other provinces. I am involved in KZN Agri circles and can tell you that KZN has and is still experiencing massive corruption within the Agri sphere. And I am not talking about tens or hundreds of thousands but rather tens of millions of rands.

It is totally out of control with apparent (my strong opinion) deliberate political interference and instruction, but which is difficult to prove (naturally). So when our President makes statements about combatting corruption I laugh and discard it with contempt.

Our dear president is either probably at the very heart of the political orchestration of these corrupt tenders OR at the very least is well aware of what is happening but choosing to ignore it. If he isnt involved and claims to be unaware then the only logical inference is that his administration is not in control of their provincial appointees and therefore cannot expect the citiziens of theis country to find any comfort in his hollow statements.

Having used the KZN Provincial Treasury Appeals Tribunal process to contest a R55million award during 2011, which was proved beyond any shadow of doubt to have been improperly/irregularly awarded and very possibly corrupt (always difficult to prove), I sadly have to say that that so called "independent" process - the only governmental process available to citiziens in attempting to expose corrupt/improper tenders is equally impaired. From my experience, approaching the KZN Provincial Treasury Tribunal set up by the KZN MEC for Finance Ms Ina Cronje, to contest corrupt tenders is a waste of time and public funds. 

The principles of the constitution, on which tender processes and regulations are based, are being violated on a regular basis and yet there appears to be precious little that Joe Public can do about it. Yes we have the option of going to Civil Court to contest unsuccessful Appeals but why should the public have to spend private money to assist Government fight the corruption problem it is calling us all to assist with. 

They must set up the structures to make it easier for us to assist. Thats if they really want to fight this evil, which clearly not the case.

----------


## gac

Corruption goes right to the top office of the land and crosses ALL divisions.

There is however no doubt whatsoever in my mind that corrupt practises are commonplace in the very highest offices in the land and that it takes the form of verbal instructions being communicated down the line, nothing written which is in itself an acknowledgement that the definition of corruption is very well understood. 

Im beginning to feel that there may be completely divergent understandings of what Corruption is. All too often the body language and utterings of those charged with corruption suggest complete dumbfoundedness and bewilderement about the reasons for them being brought to book. Or is it just an attempt to elicit sympathy and mercy?

----------


## gac

Its encouraging to hear this sort of talk at a meeting of such high profile but talk just isnt good enough. All the speeches, regulations, code of ethics etc etc will not stop this scourge unless there is a deliberate & decisive effort towards identifying corruption and bringing those involved to justice mercilessly. The responsibility for implementing such a system is that of Government. Problem is that polticians are generally highly corruptible becuase of the power they hold and they would be denying themselves an opportunity of gaining substantial wealth if an effective system was implemented. 

I dont think for 1 single second that the majority of politicians choose this "profession" out of a sense of duty to their country or because its a profession that they enjoy. Most do so because it is probably the easiest way in the world to enrich oneself and thats the bottom line. Its a stinky, evil career that can only become a "successful" one if one goes the corrupt way. There are a few exceptions of course and our dear beloved Madiba, I believe, is the best example of what a good politician should be. How I wish he was still in office and how tragic it is that he enters the twilight of his life watching how the majority of his comrades denegrate everything he and others fought so hard for in building the ANC. This is the thanks that he and his fellow freedom fighters, who gave up the majority of their lifetimes for the cause, get from the current generation. How absolutely tragic and sad it is. Its just wrong.  

I suggest that the only chance of corruption ever being tackled meaningfully is to find a way that ensures that the balance of power of the (any) ruling party never be allowed to be dominant to the extent it has the right to do as it chooses. This point was proved in apartheid RSA and is being proved again in the "democratic" SA. The root cause of many of the challenges facing SA today, in my humble opinion, stems from the majority/dominant hold of political power. There needs to be a healtier balance of political power and we simply dont have that situation right now.

----------


## wynn

Well, you see, the reason is because why?
A person is innocent until proven guilty, and the department will use government funds to appeal any unsuitable decision right up to the constitutional court, financially outlasting you.

Get a mandamus, naming the person in charge and forcing the relevant authority to do their job, if they don't! have the person in charge arrested for contempt of court!!

When it gets personal, the job gets done!

----------


## gac

Ja Wynn, you make a valid point about the innocent until proven guilty stance. BUT I think the other way around has a WHOLE lot of implications I would rather not contemplate. Particularly for the ordinary man in the street. Example - can you imaine being locked up for drunken driving and then having to prove your innocence while courts are delayed, cases postponed etc. The possibility of bribery becoming an even greater scourge then arises etc etc. I think I prefer it this way, warts and all.

As a electorate weve just got to be more demanding and learn to boycott, toyi-toyi and demonstrate. Take a leaf from the Apartheid Struggle book on how to force change but previously "advantaged" south africans dont know how to do that collectively.

Its not easy to root it out but we should never give up and must die trying!

----------


## Citizen X

Well, Thomas Moore said it all, " Every man has his price!"

----------


## gac

Yup Vanash but what are your thoughts in turning that around. 

A disturbing aspect is that C is a topic that appears to be uppermost in most folks minds, whether they admit it or not, and something they claim unless dealt with could well reduce SA to a has been country similar to that of nations to the north. Yet this view is seemingly contradicted by the apathy of the populus in making a determined and defiant stand against it. 

Is prayer and handing it over to GOD the answer or does he expect us to do something about it as well. 

The signals that Government has absolutely no intention of putting in place a set of measures that can stem the evil tide has been clearly demonstrated for all to see, but the people remain blinded by their own stupidity/naevity or whatever else one wants to call it. 

Maybe you are spot on with the Quote. Just maybe we deserve what we allow ourselves to get!

----------


## Butch Hannan

It would be interesting to see whether the farm that was purchased by Mogothlhe and his cohorts is still productive. The previous owner no doubt had to raise his own finance to keep his farm going. Selebi was put away for 15 years for his amount of R130K. Just think how long this clown could be put away for the amounts involved. I am very cynical. At this stage they have most probably slaughtered the last beast for a big big party.   Read my poem "The Gravy Train" on my blog.

----------


## wynn

The ANC must rediscover its “revolutionary morality” so that its leaders can be selfless, honest and live with integrity, Congress of SA Trade Unions (Cosatu) has said.

The ANC had to “fix its house before it landed on its head,” Cosatu general secretary Zwelinzima Vavi told 2 000 Gauteng shop stewards.

To do this, decent jobs, quality education, food security, healthcare and crime had to be addressed as a priority, he said.

“We are saying we have got to succeed in these areas, because if we don’t succeed we can no longer be a fountain of hope that the ANC has been for the past 100 years.”

Tenderpreneurs represented a serious threat to the working class and those who thought they had an “ordained right to eat on behalf of the masses” had to be isolated and exposed, he said.

“We don’t care who is involved. Don’t tell us we were together in Polokwane. We are not together in corruption.”

read more
http://www.citypress.co.za/Politics/...-Vavi-20120207

----------


## gac

The whole corruption matter regarding the R1billion tender awarded to Sekunjalo late last year is hotting up again and the latest update can be viewed at 

http://www.iol.co.za/news/politics/s...s-da-1.1234103

Chatting to 2 people very close to the action today, Smit Amandla Marine, the company that has successfully held this contract for the past 11 years and who successfully sought a court interdict to get access to bid documents and records, has uncovered evidence that places the Department in very seriously hot water. So much so that the State Attorney's office has requested a meeting with Smit's legal team to discuss what they (State Attorney) have called "a mess". The talk is that this award could only have been instigated at a very high national level and that staff within the Department have been given veiled instructions to zip their mouths on the issue.

Wonder who else is going to either resign, be transferred to another office or fall too ill to face the music. I can't wait for the next episode!

----------


## Dave A

I did a search for "culture of corruption" for TFSA, and while a few threads were candidates, this fairly old one seemed the most appropriate to add to:

A global perspective on corruption - Corruption getting worse, says poll

----------


## Dave S

[_The  final decisions on government tenders must be taken out of the hands of  politicians, ANC president Jacob Zuma said on Friday.

"We must remove adjudication of tenders from those that hold political office. We must separate it," he said.

Responding to questions at a Cape Town Press Club breakfast he suggested  a mechanism such as a tender board needed to be found to address this  issue.

"That will go a long way to delivering a telling blow against corruption, at least in government."

Zuma said corruption was "all over" and causing anxiety in South Africa._]


And who is to select the "Tender Board" members, more corrupt politicians, perhaps?

----------


## Blurock

> [_
> Responding to questions at a Cape Town Press Club breakfast he suggested  a mechanism such as a tender board needed to be found to address this  issue.
> 
> "That will go a long way to delivering a telling blow against corruption, at least in government."
> 
> Zuma said corruption was "all over" and causing anxiety in South Africa._]
> 
> 
> And who is to select the "Tender Board" members, more corrupt politicians, perhaps?


The one day Zuma and his government is talking about fighting corruption, but the very next day they continue to take part in corruption and help themselves to privileges and money that belong to the people of this country.

In Potch the ANC councillors got rid of the reported corrupt mayor, only to be rewarded by a disciplinary and eventual expulsion by the ANC! Every time an ANC cadre is exposed for corruption, he/she is protected by the party who will refuse to give information and will hide evidence al la Nscandla. Is this how you fight corruption Jacob Zuma?!!!   :Censored:

----------


## Dave A

You know, that report was on a speech made in November 2008.
How much progress has actually been made towards realising this?

The arms deal commission of enquiry was announced in October 2011 - they may just start with their work on 5th August 2013 - perhaps.

----------


## Dave A

And now a case where allegations of improper conduct were promptly pursued - SARS COMMISSIONER OUPA MAGASHULA RESIGNS.

Not a comment on the outcome, but on the process - *that's more like it!*

----------


## IanF

This worries me. If the same process had to be applied to others in government EG Mayor in Potch. The premier in Limpopo etc. Why are the finance guys held to a higher standard.
If this is the standard Zuma should not be President. Schaik was found by a court to have a generally corrupt relationship with him.

Anyway lets hope the full story emerges.

----------


## Dave S

There's a few thing that keep niggling at my brain, why does the arms deal commission need 4-years to organise/assemble? could it be that some key witnesses need to be "influenced" before they give testimony?

Don't forget JZ is connected to Mugbean and probably shares the same opinions on "whistleblowers". Don't forget how Morgan's car was mysteriously run off the road, killing his wife, and how quickly thereafter, Morgan gave up the fight...

I don't for a second believe that JZ or the ANC, has any intention of combating corruption. Sure, they will put up smoke screens to make us think they are doing something, and a few minnows will be brought down, but the real problems, will never be stopped or even slowed, that is until the country is bankrupted, and then they will blame... Do I have to say it?... Apartheid.

----------

Chrisjan B (13-Jul-13)

----------


## IanF

> In a statement on Saturday, ANC spokesperson Jackson Mthembu commended Finance Minister Pravin Gordhan for the "decisive action" he took in probing the allegations of impropriety and misconduct when they were initially levelled against Magashula.
> 
> "We respect [Magashula's] decision to relinquish his post in the face of controversy and place ... the reputation and integrity of Sars [South African Revenue Service] and government broadly ahead of his own deployment interests," Mthembu said.link to M&G


Maybe reading to much into this but the red bit tells me this is not going to be the norm with ANC Cadres

----------


## Butch Hannan

You see the "cookie jar" still has lots of lovely lolly in it just waiting to be plundered. Jokes aside until the rank and file of the ANC do something about it, it will not stop. I actually believe that anyone who votes for the ANC has rocks for brains.

I commend Pravin Gordhan for his action. Let us now wait and see how long he stays there.

----------


## Blurock

I wonder where Magashula will be redeployed?  :Censored:

----------


## IanF

I wonder if Gordhan's days are numbered.



> Sadly, even though Gordhan may have acted impeccably in dealing with the Magashula scandal, he himself cannot confront the predators when his Cabinet colleagues are involved. He has recoiled from pronouncing on the manipulation of the state for the renovation of President Jacob Zuma’s private home at Nkandla, even though there is clear flouting of procedures and abuse of public funds. He has instead repeatedly deferred the matter until the release of Public Protector Thuli Madonsela’s investigation report. Link to Daily Maverick article


He has set a bit of precedent that will worry the corrupt politicians, plus this was handled to cleanly to leave room for manipulation.
Will he be gone in the next cabinet reshuffle?

----------


## tec0

Corruption? whats that? 

I thought it was a new word for hidden taxes?

----------


## wynn

> The premier in Limpopo etc.


I heard that Cassel has resigned with immediate effect?? :Rofl:

----------


## Dave A

And now the arms deal commission of enquiry has been postponed once again.

Is anyone surprised?

----------


## ians

These investigations cost lots of money, tax payers money. they are forever setting up groups of people to do investigations, sometime I wonder if it is not just to keep the mates busy or a way to redistribute money via other channels.

----------


## Dave A

In the handbook of political survival tricks -

When you're as guilty as sin and all seems lost, stall for time by appointing a commission of enquiry.
Thereafter to ensure the matter dies a slow death - appoint a committee.
Repeat as necessary.

----------


## ians

A way of creating employment and looking after your mates, all expenses paid. Lucky the UK are stupid enough to donate money to fund our side line wheeling and dealing, just in cas ewe blow all the tax payers money.

I wonder if these enquiries don't cost more than the actual deed itself, anyway you look at it, someone is paying, either 1 st world country with tooo much spare boodle to waste or us, the tax payer.

----------


## AndyD

You have a point about the cost of the enquiries, maybe they should start making the investigators and the enquirey boards tender for the work....just to keep the costs down obviously  :Wink:

----------


## Dave S

And the next act at Circus SA, Jacob Zuma will take an anti-HIV shower on the back of a white elephant...

----------


## Blurock

...and the winner is.....!

Just imagine how much money the legal fraternity is making with all the corruption cases, consulting fees and enquiries involving government officials!
Imagine if all of that money could have been spent on stimulating the economy and creating jobs.

Imagine if we could have R246 million to spend on building new schools so that the next generation can be educated. 

We would have been able to build 15 schools!!!  :Rant1:

----------


## Butch Hannan

Have a look at the attached article which comes from the mercury which puts a figure on money that has not been properly spent. The question I would like to ask is whether the services of consultants are put out to tender. Government should rather appoint people to do the actual work instead of paying someone to tell them how to do the work. Until Zuma is locked up for the arms deal this will never stop.

Corruption under ANC’s watch destroying SA
October 16 2013 at 12:00pm 
By Mangosuthu Buthelezi 
Comment on this story
________________________________________

Independent Newspapers
IFP leader Mangosuthu Buthelezi has come under fire from the ANC. File photo: Ross Jansen
Related Stories
•	Mathews Phosa: too little, too late
•	ANC self-destructing through greed - Phosa
•	Phosa comments like ‘deja vu’: Buthelezi
Apparently, the ANC has made no progress in learning about governance in the past 19 years, says Mangosuthu Buthelezi. 
Durban - It was a case of déjà vu when former ANC treasurer-general Mathews Phosa announced that the ANC must stop blaming apartheid and start looking to the high levels of corruption as the reason for its problems. Just six months ago, Minister in the Presidency Trevor Manuel issued the same warning: stop blaming apartheid, and find the real reason for the lack of service. 
At the time, minister Manuel pointed out that the ANC-led government could have said in 1994, 1995 and 1996 “we don’t have the experience”. But with almost two decades of democracy under the belt, that is no longer an excuse. 
The trouble is, over the past three years the government has spent R102 billion on consultants. 
The Presidency alone allocated R83.5 million to consultant costs in this year’s budget. 
Thus both Mr Phosa and minister Manuel hit the nail on the head. 
Every year, billions of rand that are earmarked for development projects are wasted, mismanaged or stolen under the ANC’s leadership. 
The actual work is being done by consultants, at a further cost of billions of rand. 
Apparently, the ANC has made no progress in learning about governance in the past 19 years. 
Earlier this year, the SA Institute of Race Relations considered the auditor-general’s report on “unauthorised, irregular, wasteful and fruitless expenditure” within provincial departments, which amounted to R24.8bn. 
The institute translated this astronomical figure into terms we can all understand. 
An amount of R24.8bn could have built 400 new schools; or 120 Nkandlas. That alone speaks of the ANC’s priorities. 
An amount of R24.8bn could have funded every single university student enrolled right now. 
Tomorrow’s labour market would not lose a single skilled contributor simply because a lack of funds prematurely ended their studies. 
An amount of R24.8bn could have built 550 new prisons, ensuring that overcrowding no longer prompted lenient sentences and early parole. It could have built 24 children’s hospitals, of the same standard as the Nelson Mandela Children’s Hospital. But none of this happened, because the R24.8bn was poured down the drain by provincial departments. 
It is no surprise that the ANC has managed to build only 33 schools in KwaZulu-Natal since taking power almost 10 years ago. 
To match the 6 000 schools built under the IFP, it would need to rein in corruption and waste. But it lacks the political will to do that. 
According to Corruption Watch, education is a corruption hot spot. And according to the World Economic Forum, South Africa ranks second from last in the world for maths and science education. 
There is a link between these two facts, for as long as corruption is allowed to flourish, we will be hamstrung to meet the challenge of improving education, or building houses, or land reform, or crime reduction, or job creation. 
I mention land reform because farms to the value of R59m have already been lost through corruption in the government’s land reform programme. 
Further farms to the value of R52m are under investigation. 
Corruption reaches from the highest levels, right down to municipalities. 
According to the auditor-general, fruitless and wasteful expenditure within South Africa’s municipalities has more than doubled in a year, to reach R568m. 
Irregular expenditure stands at R9.82bn. As the auditor-general put it: “Overall audit outcomes (have) regressed” over the past three years. 
During my 19-year tenure as chief minister of the KwaZulu-government, not a single allegation of corruption was levelled at my administration. 
We had, and still have in the IFP, zero tolerance for corruption at any level. IFP-run municipalities in KwaZulu-Natal since 1994 have offered an example of clean audits, something which only nine of our country’s 278 municipalities achieved this year. 
According to the 2011 Census, almost a third of South Africans live below the breadline. And unemployment is increasing. There is thus great need, which is becoming greater. So, beyond well-paid consultants, one wonders who is doing the real work of meeting South Africans’ needs. 
The truth is, it’s ordinary South Africans who are helping our people. Grandmothers take in orphaned children, whether related to them or not. Small businesses plough back into community development. And NGOs fight a constant battle against closure, as they counsel rape victims, provide safe havens for abused children, give skills training to the unemployed, and meet a myriad other pressing needs. 
The financial challenges faced by NGOs should really be met by the government, in recognition of the fact that these NGOs are doing the work of the government where the government fails. 
Social Development should be supporting our NGOs. But this department lost R135.6m when 43 404 of its public servants irregularly accessed social grants they were not entitled to. 
As Phosa said, corruption is destroying the legacy of the ANC. But that isn’t our biggest concern. It’s also destroying our country. 
* Mangosuthu Buthelezi is the president of the Inkatha Freedom Party. 
** The views expressed here are not necessarily those of Independent Newspapers. 
The Mercury

----------


## Butch Hannan

This is what happens when you award a "procurement contract" to someone to do the work that should be done by Government.


EduSolutions in dodgy Mpumalanga contract: DA

July 9 2012 at 08:55am
By Political Bureau

The DA says it has received information that EduSolutions, the company at the centre of the Limpopo textbook saga, was also awarded a multimillion-rand tender in Mpumalanga under questionable circumstances.

DA Mpumalanga leader Anthony Benadie said EduSolutions had been awarded a tender to supply and distribute pupil/teacher supply materials, including textbooks, in Mpumalanga.

“According to our information, it is clear that the supply chain division in the Mpumalanga education department received and captured an EduSolutions tender document nearly a month before the bid committee awarded the contract,” he said.

“Furthermore, the DA has reliably been informed that, according to the agreement between the education department and EduSolutions, this company makes its money from being paid a percentage of the funds ‘saved’ by the department, arising from discounts afforded to them by suppliers.”

Benadie said that, according to information in his possession, the department’s chief financial officer had unilaterally decided that 60 percent of all discounts provided by book suppliers would go to EduSolutions.

“Reliable sources have confirmed that the CFO has classified EduSolutions as a priority debtor. To this end, EduSolutions was paid over R100 million while other debtors’ invoices, ranging from a few thousand to over R4m, continue to pile up despite being outstanding for up to five months.”

Benadie said that to get clarity on the matter the DA would submit formal parliamentary questions to Mpumalanga education MEC Regina Mhaule, asking her to divulge and explain all payments made to EduSolutions.

Mpumalanga provincial government spokesman Mosia Lebona confirmed that EduSolutions was contracted by the province, but referred Independent Newspapers to the education department.

Mpumalanga education department spokesman Jasper Zwane said he was in not in a position to comment and could look into the matter only on Monday.

The claims come after weekend reports that EduSolutions founder Shaun Battleman was a supporter of the Jacob Zuma Education RDP Trust. The company had contracts to buy and deliver textbooks to schools in Limpopo, Gauteng, KwaZulu-Natal and Mpumalanga. The Limpopo contract was terminated following legal opinion that it was flawed, contributing to a six-month delay in the delivery of textbooks.

President Jacob Zuma announced a high-level task team last week to find out who was responsible for the delay, and recommend steps to be taken.

----------


## desA

> Corruption under ANC’s watch *destroying* SA


Should read...




> Corruption under ANC’s watch *has destroyed* SA

----------


## Alice Rain

Firstly the driver's licences, I almost got mine, darn it, the poor traffic cop gave me three chances and it was such a stupid thing and that was so many years ago..... then I tried to buy one and lost R1500.00 in the process, I mean really I've been driving since I was 15!  And I'm a bloody good driver at that!  I also rode a motorcycle that was far too heavy for me to pick up when I fell over haha! But sorry, I am never going to get a licence because how many stupid driver's are there that have licences, not to mention all the DRUNK DRIVERS and when you don't have one, you have to be all the more careful!  Still waiting for a car now!
Getting to the corruption bla bla, yes with the work I do, I think it is better sometimes not to know things as I discovered with the last job I did a few weeks ago.  When I see all the 'stuff' going on in our government, I think of the USA, they have the same problems and then I feel better!  Just happy that we have our public protector!

----------


## Dave A

> In the handbook of political survival tricks -
> 
> When you're as guilty as sin and all seems lost, stall for time by appointing a commission of enquiry.
> Thereafter to ensure the matter dies a slow death - appoint a committee.
> Repeat as necessary.


Parly's rules say probe Nkandla again.

----------


## desA

^ Is this probe similar to what Aliens are said to do?   :Confused:

----------


## Butch Hannan

Until J Z gets locked up for corruption for at least 30 years without the option of medical parole this nonsense will never stop. South Africa needs to cut off the head of the disease that aflicts us namely corruption. It will never stop while he is still in power.

----------


## Dave A

Yet another process that has ground to a virtual halt - SIU accessed Nkandla months after probe launched.

Any chance one of the unnamed parties is sometimes referred to as Number 1?

----------


## Blurock

With all the state sponsored corruption being exposed, why are the people still voting for the ANC?

This morning the M4 was closed due to demonstrators (squatters) getting violent and burning tyres in the road. (2nd time in 2 weeks) They are unhappy because they are not getting the houses that was promised to them. They all voted ANC, so why do they not just get on a bus and drive to the ANC offices in Durban where they can trash everything. Why trash their own neighbourhood? :Stupid:

----------


## Butch Hannan

When you have a large part of society that believes in ancestor worship this voting for the ANC will carry on. J Z stood up at a public meeting in Mpumalanga and actually said that the ancestors would tell them if they did not vote for the ANC.

Maybe a decent education would enlighten the voters eventually so they would realise that your vote is private.
Do we have the time to wait for this?

----------


## Alice Rain

Please see below what was emailed to me, so on it goes, but I will say this I am still happy to be living here especially when I watch certain news channels and the amount of crap and corruption that is going on in the USA and other places!  Every dog get's his day and I can't wait to see these dogs get their day!


The thievery of Krynaauwslust | News24

Krynaauwslust is a 4400 hectare farm near Vrede in the Freestate. The
Freestate government has committed to spend R570 000 000.00 on a dairy farm
on Krynaauwslust through a BEE company named Estina.

Some of the expenses :
* R2.6 million for the gate
* R119 million for the actual dairy buildings
* R2.5 million for spanners and tools
* R6 million for dairy cows, etc etc.

According to a very glossy, drummed up report by the Freestate Premier, Ace
Magashule, Krynaauwslust will deliver 100 000 litres of milk per day out of
the 370 dairy cows they bought. Or to be exact : 270 liters per cow per
day. That is BLOODY AMAZIING!   Because that is more than 10 times the
average that a dairy cow produces per day.
If you drive to Krynaauwslust right now, you would smell something in the
air. It is the carc asses of cows dying from hunger that are dumped in the
ravine on the farm. About 65 are dead already.

The BEE company is legit and registered to this address : Block A, Grayston
Ridge Office Park in Sandton.
When you pay a visit this address, you will find some other interesting
people also have offices in that block. Namely:

1. Duduzane Zuma: Our beloved president's son.
2. Mabengela Pty (Ltd) : Our beloved Gupta family's company.
3. Thsepo Magashule: Our beloved Freestate Premier's son.

How much more blatant a reason do you need to impeach him?
This is shocking, but what can you and I do about it, apart from our vote ?

Let each of us pass these messages on a worldwide basis  ; as the RSA cannot sustain this flagrant and blatant fraud ;  theft  ; robbery ;  lies ; corruption and bullsh*t any longer by the ANC government  !!!!

----------


## Mqmbomvu

I wish speed of corruptiom to grow faster than ths. Corruption will end when it is in its climax. Climax will be when all people threatened by corruption

----------


## pmbguy

> I wish speed of corruptiom to grow faster than ths. Corruption will end when it is in its climax. Climax will be when all people threatened by corruption


You must be part of the ANC think tank

----------


## Butch Hannan

Has this been investigated by the Public Protector. There appears to be a lot more money involved than at Nkandla.

----------


## Butch Hannan

Dumb is as dumb does!!!

----------


## Butch Hannan

Dave, you should know better. You should have trained your wife to go outside the building and look for an entrepreneur who for a price would have got your certificate issued.

On the serious side your wife,s request obviously meant some extra button pushing on a keyboard and the poor "overworked civil servant was very tired"

----------

